# [SOLVED] Driver keeps disappearing



## tazman27 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi,

New to this site but am very familiar with PC's. I'm running WinXpSP3 with an ASUS P5Q-E MB with integral sound. 

I recently had either malware or a virus hit my PC, which I was able to fix after going thru extensive diagnostics and repair procedures. The short version is that now my sound is very erratic. The card is integral with the ASUS MB and is called SoundMax by Analog Devices. 

There is a driver on the OEM disk which works for awhile then disappears from the system. I then have to uninstall it and let the PC find it upon reboot. The driver loads from the OEM disk and all is good....for awhile.

Some time ago I had d/l'ed a driver update, but it appears it has become corrupted by this recent issue. To make matters worse, neither ASUS nor Analog Devices supports this hardware anymore. So I'm kind of in a pickle, so to speak. Sometimes when I reboot I get the BSOD - which then tells me that a driver named ADIHDAUD.sys is the culprit that caused the 'crash'. 

Anyone know what I can do from here to keep the driver stable without crashing the system? One site suggested I download a new driver for SoundMax from the CNET download site, however that crashed my system as it doesn't support my hardware. That software was made specifically for the HP version of the hardware....I'm kinda thinking if there isn't a fix for this to just buy an independent card and disable the onboard....

Any help/suggestions would be appreciated!

Taz :upset:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Driver keeps disappearing*

Is it only the driver that is "disappearing" or is it the entire audio chipset?

If it's only the driver, then it's likely an OS/registry issue.

If it's the chipset, then it's faulty hardware.


----------



## tazman27 (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: Driver keeps disappearing*

Dogg,

That's a great question.....how would I know the difference? As I said when I run Who's Crashed, it refers to a driver file ADIHDAUD.sys. What other files might I be looking to replace if it was the chipset? Is there something I can do to verify which situation is happening?

Thanks for your reply!

Taz


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Driver keeps disappearing*

Look in Device Manager...you should see the audio chipset listed under "Sound, video, and game controllers"


----------



## tazman27 (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: Driver keeps disappearing*

Ok..looked in Device Manager. Here are the drivers listed:

AMD HD Audio Device
Audio Codecs
Legacy Audio Drivers
Legacy Video Capture Devices
Media Control Devices
SoundMAX Integrated Digital HD Audio 
Video Codecs

All is working for now and no yellow dots or red X's on any of the files. But then none shows up when it's not working either.


----------



## tazman27 (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: Driver keeps disappearing*

Issue has been resolved. After much searching, I found a more recent driver and when installed seemed to fix the issue. The devices load and operate consistently now.

Thanks for the help...

Taz


----------



## tazman27 (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: Driver keeps disappearing*

Issue has been resolved. After much searching I was able to locate a more recent driver. When installed, it appears to have resolved the issue. System is stable now and no crashed so far.

Thanks for the help....

Taz

:wave:


----------

